# r34 paint codes



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

i am looking for the paint code for the blue r34. thanks in advance


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

does neone on here have a blue skyline that can look the code up for me


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Bayside Blue: TV2


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

all right thanks man.i owe u one


----------

